# Dog friendly beaches in Boston area? Playdates?



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

HI! I live north of Boston. Salisbury beach state park is dog friendly year round on the side of the river delta. I understand that there are beaches in Plymouth that are dog friendly as well. Also, There is Pierce Island in Portsmouth NH, which has a section that's basically a dog park (unfenced) with beach on a couple of sides and some little trails. I'll be following this thread as well to find out more


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

thorbreafortuna said:


> HI! I live north of Boston. Salisbury beach state park is dog friendly year round on the side of the river delta. I understand that there are beaches in Plymouth that are dog friendly as well. Also, There is Pierce Island in Portsmouth NH, which has a section that's basically a dog park (unfenced) with beach on a couple of sides and some little trails. I'll be following this thread as well to find out more


Thank you!! I haven't been to any of those areas but will definitely check them out!

Do you know if there are any GR meets in our area? from the forum or elsewhere? We are in North Boston as well


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

North of Boston:
Newburyport
Ipswich
Rockport/Cape Ann
Marblehead


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

CnCFusion said:


> Thank you!! I haven't been to any of those areas but will definitely check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if there are any GR meets in our area? from the forum or elsewhere? We are in North Boston as well



I haven't found specific golden meet ups around here. There was one in Plymouth. Maybe we could start one!

Tennyson, which specific beach are you referring to in those towns? In Ipswich for example I know Crane beach has the green dog program but it's only between October and May if I'm not mistaken. Any of those open to dogs year round?


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

thorbreafortuna said:


> I haven't found specific golden meet ups around here. There was one in Plymouth. Maybe we could start one!
> 
> Tennyson, which specific beach are you referring to in those towns? In Ipswich for example I know Crane beach has the green dog program but it's only between October and May if I'm not mistaken. Any of those open to dogs year round?



Haha, if you are able to start one definitely count me in!! Last time we went to Sheepfold Dog Park in Stoneham there were a few goldens there, but it definitely wasn't a GR meetup

Have you ever been to Breakheart Reservation? I know there's a dog park that's fenced there.. and I know there's water there but not sure if they allow dogs year-round..


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know if you'll be willing to make the drive (it's about 5.5 hours after all) but this weekend there's a Golden Jubilee at Dewey Beach, Delaware. We've just moved to Delaware, so I've never been, but it sounds fun and interesting. Also, it's free

https://deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

CnCFusion said:


> Have you ever been to Breakheart Reservation? I know there's a dog park that's fenced there.. and I know there's water there but not sure if they allow dogs year-round..


I have been to Breakhart. Dogs aren't allowed on the beach in the summer. I don't remember the exact dates though, it may be that it's still ok until June 1st but you could probably find out online. If you keep walking past the beach to the right you find a couple of spots where dogs can access the water and swim in the summer but it's limited. It's a nice park though with many trails, worth a visit. The fenced area is only so so, kind of muddy and not well kept, most times I was there there weren't any dogs playing.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> I don't know if you'll be willing to make the drive (it's about 5.5 hours after all) but this weekend there's a Golden Jubilee at Dewey Beach, Delaware. We've just moved to Delaware, so I've never been, but it sounds fun and interesting. Also, it's free
> 
> https://deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com


Hmm yea that's more like 7 hours for me... it looks like soo much fun though I wish there would be something like this a little closer... will Kaizer be going??


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

thorbreafortuna said:


> I haven't found specific golden meet ups around here. There was one in Plymouth. Maybe we could start one!
> 
> Tennyson, which specific beach are you referring to in those towns? In Ipswich for example I know Crane beach has the green dog program but it's only between October and May if I'm not mistaken. Any of those open to dogs year round?


You're correct on the Crane Beach. That's the only time I ever took Mick there.
Those cranes were mean, btw. 
Newburyport is all year dog friendly.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> Hmm yea that's more like 7 hours for me... it looks like soo much fun though I wish there would be something like this a little closer... will Kaizer be going??


Oh darn ): That's such a long drive, I don't blame you for not wanting to make the drive. There's a really good chance that Kaizer and I will be going though


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Look what I found! Seems like a pretty good list of the beaches nearby:

Dog-Friendly Beaches in Massachusetts - New England Dog Travel


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Oh darn ): That's such a long drive, I don't blame you for not wanting to make the drive. There's a really good chance that Kaizer and I will be going though


Maybe next time... if I had more time to plan it I could have made a mini-getaway out of it but not this time  

If you go take lots of pictures!!


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

How about dog parks? 

The only one I know of is Sheepfold in Stoneham, but that one has TONS of people so the dogs aren't always compatible and sometimes play too rough...


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Took Mochi to Breakheart yesterday... he was a little bit cautious going into the water at first but then ended up loving it!! He didn't let the water go past his tummy yet but he did dip his head all the way in like those dogs fishing lol


----------

